# Sexy time



## AMAM (May 8, 2013)

Has anyone every heard that having a BD in the morning is better than in the evening, I read that apparently a man's testosterone is higher in the morning than the rest of the day just wondering if anyone has heard of this before!?


----------



## Mzmaary23 (Mar 18, 2013)

Iv heard of this but don't know if it's true   lol


----------



## Sheilaweb (Mar 21, 2006)

Anythings worth a try - but that's a new one on me ha ha 
Sheila


----------



## AMAM (May 8, 2013)

Ha ha -   just have to try and fit it in before work lol


----------



## Sheilaweb (Mar 21, 2006)

As my hubby works shifts, it had been known (and joked mericilessly in the office about it) for me to take a flexi morning or afternoon to accommodate hitting my fertile window.... even going to the gp's (for the second time) - the doctor actually asked what we were doing to get pregnant, I couldn't help my very flippent remark about hubby sticking his penis in my ear - or is that where we're going wrong !!!

Sheila


----------



## edroses (Aug 30, 2013)

I've also heard that. I figure it can't hurt to try, right? Just give it a go in the mornings!


----------



## butterfly001 (Jan 9, 2014)

I don't know if theres a difference between morning or evening for sexytime but I have heard that if you do it too often the sperm is too immature to conceive - anyone know if there's any truth in that statement


----------



## AMAM (May 8, 2013)

Butterfly - yes I have heard of that before can't win can we


----------



## Sheilaweb (Mar 21, 2006)

Yes Butterfly, that is absolutely true - every other day actually maximises your chances.


----------

